
Walmart – OneOps Now Available as Open Source - amitry
http://www.walmartlabs.com/2016/01/oneops-now-available/
======
amitry
[https://github.com/oneops](https://github.com/oneops)

------
dang
Discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10975838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10975838).

